# ***Rest in Peace sweet Latte***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is with a heavy heart that I type this thread on behalf of my dear friend Elaine and her baby girl Latte. Latte went over the Rainbow bridge this afternoon and to heaven where she can be the angel she has always been. I am so sorry for not only Elaine's loss, but our loss here on CP. She was such a huge part of our lives and there wasn't a day that would go by where her little face would put a huge smile on my face. She was the best dressed baby I've ever known, always looking fabulous in her Louis Dog all-in-ones!
Latte you will never be for gotten and you will always be loved. Rest in peace my sweet little girl, love you!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG my heart is heavy with sadness...I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Elaine. Rest in Peace little Latte.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What we have once enjoyed we can never lose;
All that we love deeply becomes part of us forever- Helen Keller

Although I don't know Elaine or Latte personally, I have come to know them via this lovely forum. Both are a dear part of the larger chi family we all have as a member of this forum. Know that all of us are here for you Elaine and that we all love and have such good memories of Latte.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't believe what I'm reading. So very sorry to hear this Elaine. I cannot even begin to fathom the pain you and your family are enduring in this tragic time. Latte was a sweet and beautiful girl, and as Zorana said she was indeed the most stylish baby. I will miss seeing daily pictures of her sweet face. But she will never be forgotten and will be remembered by all of us. Bless you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Elaine I can't imagine the pain you are in right now, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss Elaina, I can't believe such sad news. I enjoyed seeing gorgeous pics of Latte modeling and cuddling with her sisters. They always brought me a smile. Latte will be missed very much. She is very loved and we will always remember her. We are here for you. RIP Sweet Little Angel Latte.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Οh my..I have no words. I am so very sorry.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

My heart is filled with sadness.
Latte is now with the One who made her. She will be waiting just on the other side.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am absolutely heartbroken for you, Elaine. I just really don't have words for how my heart hurts for you my friend. Like Lynda said we make friends on this forum and we love each others pets. When a tragedy like this happens, we hurt for each other. Latte was such a darling little stylish sweetheart. She will be missed beyond words. I am praying for peace and comfort for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have nothing to add, I am just devastated for you. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Latte will be deeply missed. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, this is shocking. My heart is breaking for you, Elaine. I'm so sorry for your loss and this is such a devastating blow to all of us that have grown to love little Latte. I'm thinking of you and your girls. Please let us know if you want to talk or need anything at all. We are all here to support you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Elaine, please have some comfort in knowing how much we all loved your sweet Angel Latte. I am struggling to put into words how I feel. I hurt for you and know that it can't compare to your pain. I can't imagine but am so very grateful that you were with your baby as she passed. Big hugs for all of you.....


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, I really didn't expect this... I was under the impression that things would get better. My heart broke for Elaine when reading this.  Poor Latte, she was such a stunning little girl and her pictures always made me smile. She will certainly be missed and remembered.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Elaine, I am so sorry for your loss. Latte will be in my heart <3 and you in my prayers <3


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Words can't express how very sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sending prayers and love to Latte
Love always,
Mojo, Lola, Leo, and Mimi


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Run free sweet angel!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you. I miss my little munchkin so much. I know I will never stop missing her, she was so special.  . I cant think of anything else I want to say... i'm just too sad right now.


----------



## Dave (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Elaine, we all know how you feel, it is the worst kind of pain to lose a much-loved dog.
We will all miss Latte, she was a special little soul who made a lot of people smile. xxxxx


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, Elaine! I'm so sorry for your loss! *hugs*


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> thank you. I miss my little munchkin so much. I know I will never stop missing her, she was so special.  . I cant think of anything else I want to say... i'm just too sad right now.


Deep breath, big hug......


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> thank you. I miss my little munchkin so much. I know I will never stop missing her, she was so special.  . I cant think of anything else I want to say... i'm just too sad right now.


Hi love, I've been thinking about you all day. I know u will never stop missing or loving her, and neither will I! I'm always here for you.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Lots of hugs! Sweet angel, rest in peace.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

So very sorry to read this. Seems so many of our little ones are crossing the bridge lately... perhaps they wanted some company for the journey. Sending you love and strength xxx


----------



## jenniferny (Dec 20, 2013)

*RIP baby girl Latte*



Zorana1125 said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I type this thread on behalf of my dear friend Elaine and her baby girl Latte. Latte went over the Rainbow bridge this afternoon and to heaven where she can be the angel she has always been. I am so sorry for not only Elaine's loss, but our loss here on CP. She was such a huge part of our lives and there wasn't a day that would go by where her little face would put a huge smile on my face. She was the best dressed baby I've ever known, always looking fabulous in her Louis Dog all-in-ones!
> Latte you will never be for gotten and you will always be loved. Rest in peace my sweet little girl, love you!


It is sad whenever I hear of someone losing their companion(s). To some/many of us they are a big and very important part of our lives. 

I lost my two companions of over 13 years, Jesse & Shadow within five months of each other. Shadow was Jesse's Mom. It has been two years and I still miss them both so very much. 

I lost Jesse on March 22, 2012 to Liver Disease, and Shadow on August 2, 2012 to cancer. If I had only known then how deadly those "Spot-On" Flea Treatments were they might still be with me today. 

Jesse was 13 1/2 and Shadow almost 17 when I lost them. They were both very healthy and never needed to see a vet for anything but their required shots for their entire lives. I would like to believe that they both had a happy life while they were here on this earth with me.

I understand how devastating losing a companion can be.


*In Heaven there is no more pain or sadness, only peace, love and happiness!!!*


*Rest In Peace baby girl Latte!!!!*


Sincerely,

*Jennifer*


----------

